# Big Al'S MULTI-PURPOSE BIO-SUPPORT-



## l3gacy1

LFS employee sed it will make the tank cycle faster? True or False?

BA'S MULTI-PURPOSE BIO-SUPPORT- 64oz.

Big Al's Multi-Purpose Bio-Support contains 300 million live bacteria per teaspoonfull to enhance the growth of any biological filter and reduce ammonia build up. Regular use of Big Al's Multi-Purpose Bio-Support keeps the biological filter working efficiently. It will help break down harmful organic compounds that cause dangerous conditions. Continous use of Big Al's Bio-Support assures a healthy biological filter, good water quality, healthy fish, and a clean aquarium. Same formulation as AP STRESS ZYME


----------



## redrubykiller

It will but the more natural way is to introduce hardy fish species to the new aquarium as they already have the bacterias and other microbial goodies in them to cycle the tank.


----------



## rbP NUT

l3gacy1 said:


> LFS employee sed it will make the tank cycle faster? True or False?
> 
> BA'S MULTI-PURPOSE BIO-SUPPORT- 64oz.
> 
> Big Al's Multi-Purpose Bio-Support contains 300 million live bacteria per teaspoonfull to enhance the growth of any biological filter and reduce ammonia build up. Regular use of Big Al's Multi-Purpose Bio-Support keeps the biological filter working efficiently. It will help break down harmful organic compounds that cause dangerous conditions. Continous use of Big Al's Bio-Support assures a healthy biological filter, good water quality, healthy fish, and a clean aquarium. Same formulation as AP STRESS ZYME


 sounds like rubbish, the only true bad boy is bio spira as recently experienced by my self


----------



## Judazzz

Most cycle aids are just concentrated ammonia of some sort, and have nothing to do with live bacteria cultures (how would they stay alive for weeks/months in a plastic bottle, without food/oxygen etc.







)

They may help with the cycle, but only because it increases the amount of ammonia in a tank, which may cause a faster build-up of beneficial bacteria. I guess it's about as effective as feeders, dropping pieces of food in the cycling tank or whatever people do to create an ammonia source...

*_Moved to Water Chemistry Forum_*


----------



## andymel

Get some water from an establishes tank. Gravel is even better. You LFS may be able to help you out here especially if you are a regular.


----------



## rbP NUT

andymel said:


> Get some water from an establishes tank. Gravel is even better. You LFS may be able to help you out here especially if you are a regular.:nod:


 the bacteria needed is symbiotic. so gravel, filter media and plants are an ideal source. water holds very little bacteria


----------



## l3gacy1

So what you guys think scam or not? worth paying for it or not.. i can get onlee like alittle gravel will it help and this decoration (wood) will this help it was in 20 gallon so it was small and im putting it in a 75 gallon sooo... gravel helps... and i got small rocks which i am also gonna addd. dunno if i should buy this...


----------



## rbP NUT

l3gacy1 said:


> So what you guys think scam or not? worth paying for it or not.. i can get onlee like alittle gravel will it help and this decoration (wood) will this help it was in 20 gallon so it was small and im putting it in a 75 gallon sooo... gravel helps... and i got small rocks which i am also gonna addd. dunno if i should buy this...


 live plants and gravel aswell as filter media from established tanks, new stuff wont have any effect


----------



## crownfire

live plants and gravel aswell as filter media from established tanks, new stuff wont have any effect

I agree. dont buy it!


----------



## andymel

I just want to add that if you syphon the water from the graver, as if you are cleaning the tank, it should work since it will pull large quantities of the bacteria out of the gravel. Not all LFS will want to give you their gravel. More work for them to replace it.


----------



## l3gacy1

Wow got the biggest Bs todae... LFS employee sez Cycle the product WORKS?!?!? and he sed it will work.. and u can put ur fish in like 3 days later... and piranhas are hardy fish and they can take it..


----------



## The Wave

Cycle does not work

 






he just want's to sell it.


----------



## vlahos

l3gacy1
the best way to cycle your tank is to drop some feeders in there to increase ammonia concentration. the bacteria will form themselves to reduce it (cycling of the tank)
that stuff is not that expensive but is not needed. i've used it and helped cut my cycle time in half (2.5 weeks) before i tested the water and had proper readings.


----------



## l3gacy1

Alright im going to start cycling this friday.. and see how it goes.. droppin feeders.. and maybe some rocks from a established tank so it may help rite?


----------

